# Trip Report! ABD/DCL Mediterranean Magic Part 1 - IMAGE INTENSIVE!



## sayhello

Hello all!  So here we go!  This is my Trip Report for the ABD/DCL Mediterranean Magic Cruise Vacation.  I'm sorry for the delay, but between the stomach virus from Hell that I got on my return to the States, and working to retrieve some of my photos from a corrupted camera memory card, things just did not go as planned!

*Days A-B, Travel to Barcelona.*

  Well, after some fun times (NOT!) worrying about whether or not the ash cloud would affect my flights to Barcelona, the day finally arrived, and everything appeared to be a go.  No announced delays, all flights on schedule!  Due to circumstances beyond my control and the odd time of my flight (early afternoon on a Thursday) no-one was able to take me to the airport (I *did* have a ride home arranged).  So I nervously set up a taxi to take me to the airport.  I'd done this once before, and the cab company had called while I was in the shower, and since I didn't answer the phone, they cancelled the order for the cab and didn't tell me. This time, I made sure to research a company OTHER than the one I'd used before, and was pleased when the guy actually showed up *early*!  Since I was ready, and just running around checking stuff for the twentieth time, I went out & got in the cab & left early.  Better early than late!

  I was a bit nervous about my luggage, since European airlines have much stricter weight limits, even on carryons.  Fortunately, the checked bag was fine (50 lb limit), and American did not even look at my carryon, let alone weigh it!  The flight to JFK was pretty uneventful.

  I had a pretty long layover in JFK, so I attempted to connect with Jeff Spencer and his family from our DISBoards Meet thread.  It turns out we were *not* leaving from the same terminal. I then found out that I needed to actually leave the terminal I'd arrived in, and re-enter the airport at the new terminal, which meant GOING THROUGH SECURITY AGAIN!  Which made my long layover look not quite so long anymore.   So I gave up on being able to meet up with the Spencers, and booked over to my new Terminal.  By the time I finally connected via text with Jeff, I was having "lunch" in the other terminal.  I'd found a nice little wine bar that served interesting food with their wine, and asked if I could eat even if I didn't buy wine (I was worried about getting dehydrated).  They said "yes", and I ate some nice, but over-priced salads, cheeses, and other finger-type food.  A much better choice that the fast-food hell that was my other choice...  I texted Jeff that I'd see them in Barcelona.

  The flight from JFK to Madrid was actually not nearly as bad as I'd been imagining it.  For one thing, it was a wide-body plane (2 seats, 4 seats, 2 seats) which really helps with the whole claustrophobia thing, and had much more leg room than normal.  (I don't normally have claustrophobia, but some planes are just so closed in and tight...)   My seat was a bit back in the plane, but a couple who were waiting to board with me asked where my seat was.  It seems she was in the same row as I, but the guy had been placed up near the front of the Economy section.  They asked me to trade, and since it was still an aisle seat, I said yes.  I really liked the seat I switched to.  It was on the aisle on the 4-across middle section, near the front.  Much better head room.  So besides having a decent seat, I'd loaded up my iPad with all sorts of videos and movies, and happily spent the 7+ hours watching Fullmetal Alchemist and Harry Potter and occasionally wandering the aisles of the plane.

(As a side note, they made us enter through First Class.  I have NEVER seen a First Class section like this!  The seats weren't in rows, and it was almost like they were flying in their arm chairs in their living rooms.  It was so cruel for them to make us walk through there...)

I arrived in Madrid in the early hours of Friday morning, feeling relatively good, given that I hadn't slept on the plane (I never have been able to!)  But Madrid airport sucks.  We'd left JFK about an hour late, but had arrived pretty much on schedule.  There was still an hour & a half until my flight to Barcelona left.  But, for some unfathomable reason, Iberia had already shifted us to another flight which left 45 minutes after our original flight (which we could have easily made).  So I wandered the airport (they didn't assign a gate until about 45 minutes before the new flight left) tried to find a working bathroom (REALLY difficult!) and some simple food (also a challenge).  Eventually, I found someone who could tell me my gate, made it to the flight, and boarded.  This flight, however, was just a business commuter flight.  The plane was a decent-sized plane, but they had crammed as many seats into the plane as was humanly possible, so that there was no leg room, and the seat in front of you was practically at your nose.  It was crowded and hot and stifling, and by the time we were half way to Barcelona (less than an hour total) I was feeling pretty ill.  Once I got to Barcelona, all I really wanted to do was collect my luggage and get the heck to my hotel.  Since we'd done all the passport stuff in Madrid, it was pretty simple to collect my luggage (it all made it!  Yay!) and get a cab to the Hotel Eurostars Grand Marina.  The cabbie wasn't 100% sure where it was, but I gave him the address I had, and it was the only hotel in the area (right at the port).  He found it with no problems.

I checked in, and it was a BEAUTIFUL room!   I'd gotten a *fabulous* deal on this room through travelzoo.






Large, nicely decorated, marble bathroom, with a full-wall window/balcony with a beautiful city view of Barcelona.  











The weather was kind of sucky (rainy) but the city still looked lovely.  

La Sagrada Familia zoomed from my balcony:






I settled in, and decided to head to Las Ramblas (5-10 minute walk) to get some food.  






I walked up & down quite a bit of Las Ramblas, but didn't find any sort of a restaurant that I recognized or that looked appealing.  There were several outdoor areas set up for tapas, but I really didn't understand how tapas worked, and was still feeling queasy, and couldn't commit.  So I went back to my room and ordered from room service (a salad, soup and some COFFEE!)  It was all very nice, and really hit the spot.  All except for the coffee, which turned out to be cafe'   (VERY concentrated espresso).   I should have realized that was what I'd get (and learned later that what I wanted to order was Cafe' Americano).  But I couldn't face it, and ended up diluting it.  I'm sure the chef would have been appalled!

  I lounged for a bit and took a shower.  Feeling much better, I then got a text from Jeff Spencer saying that they were heading out to Las Ramblas for tapas before heading to the dancing fountains, and asking if I wanted to join them.  I was feeling much more human at that point, so I agreed.  By the time I was ready, Jeff texted me that they were at the Columbus monument (which I could see from my room), so I headed out to meet them there.  I'm happy to say I easily recognized Jeff & his family from their pictures on our Roll Call.

  We wandered Las Ramblas for a bit, looking for a tapas restaurant that Jeff had researched.  We were unable to find it, so ended up at one of the open-air tapas places right on Las Ramblas.  The food was yummy.  After dinner, we headed for the Metro Station, as Jeff had figured out how to take it to where the Barcelona Magic Fountain of Montjuïc was.  We had set up for anyone who could from our Meet thread to meet up at the Fountain for the nightly Dancing Fountain show.  (Sorry to those I was supposed to meet up with at the Eurostars!)  We did meet up with some of the folks from our Meet thread (including rashdecision and ICollectBelle & her family) but it seems that we ended up in at least 3 different groups at 3 different locations.  






The show was wonderful, and the weather spectacular if a bit on the nippy side.  I really enjoyed hanging out with everyone (I'd gotten my second wind, thank goodness!) and watching the show as the sun set.

Click!  It's a video.





The fountain & show were built in 1929, and may have seemed a little dated, but I've always loved this kind of thing.  And one of the sets was even of Disney songs, albeit in Spanish!

This is a video, too:





  Afterwards, Jeff & his family escorted me back to my hotel (thanks, Spencers!).  I crashed, knowing I was in no rush to get to the ship the next day, and would just wake up when I woke up, pack, and head over to the ship.

*Day 1 - Barcelona - Embarkation Day*

  I woke up feeling *MUCH* improved.  I don't remember exactly what time I woke, but it was a pretty reasonable time, considering.  I threw myself together & went downstairs for the buffet breakfast.  It was definitely overpriced, but since I didn't expect to get onboard the Magic until after lunchtime, it was worth the splurge.  It was a very extensive buffet, with some really nice selections of meats, fruits, breads, yogurt, eggs, etc.  And "regular" coffee!!!!   I *really* needed that!

  After breakfast, I wandered around the plaza portion of the hotel for a bit.  The weather was spectacularly beautiful; sunny, high 60's/low 70's, just absolutely lovely.  I took some photos (including some obscured shots of the Magic at the port) and then headed back to my room to shower, pack and head to the terminal.






  As suggested by Jeff and others, I walked my suitcases to the Columbus monument to take the inexpensive Blue bus to the terminal.  Unfortunately, once I got there, no-one knew where the bus stop for this Blue bus was.  I wandered around & around, dragging my suitcases behind me, before I found the HUMONGOUS line for the Blue Bus.  Seems there were 4 or 5 ships in port, and ONE Blue bus running.  A part of me said to just cut my losses & take an incredibly expensive taxi to the ship.  But another part of me kept thinking it wouldn't be THAT long until I got on a bus.  Well, an hour and a half later, I was the LAST person to cram onto the bus the third time it came around.  When I got to the ship, it was almost 2pm.  I was really, REALLY glad I'd gotten breakfast at the hotel!  The only saving grace was: the weather was SO GORGEOUS that I didn't really mind standing in line all that time waiting for the bus.  I missed any activities that might have been going on in the terminal or on the ship, but got my picture taken, and got announced, and then went straight to my cabin, which was, of course, already ready.  In retrospect, I probably should have just sprung for the taxi, but it wasn't that big of a deal in the end.

My cabin:
















  Once I'd settled into my room, I went to meet up with the 2 Adventure Guides for my ABD, who were holding court in Sessions (one of the nightclubs).  I met Tina and Robyn, both super-nice!  We discussed my dietary restrictions, and they gave me my invite to the Welcome reception which we'd be having later that afternoon, after the muster drill.  I then went to the Promenade Lounge to meet up with all the folks from our Meet thread (there were TONS of them!)  It was fun putting faces and names to the screennames, although I must admit there were too many to remember.  Fortunately, Jeff had borrowed the idea from the previous cruise of having lanyards made up, which had our screennames & RL names on them, and made fellow DISers easy to spot.

Our station for the muster drill was in Animator's Palate, and it was pretty uneventful.  But it turns out that while we were at the muster drill, we'd had a short downpour, and decks 9 & 10 were soaked, and needed to be dried out a bit before we had Sail Away.  Which was held in the afternoon, HOURS before we actually sailed away. 






Christyvoltron & her hubby at Sail Away






Sail away was fun; a typical Disney type of rally.  But I left before it was quite done to head to the ABD Welcome Reception, which was *supposed* to be after Sail Away, but wasn't quite because Sail Away got postponed due to the rain...  It was a very confusing day!  

During a quick stop at the room to freshen up:  my first towel animal from room steward Tina:






  The Welcome Reception was also held in Sessions, and I really don't think it was a good venue for it.  It was dark, and the tables (small) were scattered all around.  It was hard to see people's faces, and I really didn't feel like I got people's names & faces & stories all together.  In fact, I really wished we'd had a second go at the introductions after a couple of days, so that I *could* associate the names/faces/stories.  I still feel there are a few relationships I'm confused about.  

  There were 39 people on this ABD, one shy of full.  There were a couple of large family groups. There was a family of 7, 2 boys & 3 girls.  The oldest daughter was getting married (in June!) and they wanted one last family vacation.  The daughter who was getting married had always wanted to go to the Med, so here they were.   There was another family of 5 (2 boys, one girl who was 4 years old) who were traveling with the mother's aunts & uncles (I think?) who had become parent figures for the mom after, I believe, the loss of her parents.  The little girl, Sydney, was adorable (quite the princess!) and really bonded with our Guide Robyn.  She was a real trooper and well-behaved, although she did stay on the ship for the longer days in Italy.

  There were 3 folks traveling together who, I believe, had met on a previous ABD (one was Walt52 on the DISboards) along with another family group of 3 (woman, adult daughter and woman's boyfriend, I *believe*).  There was also a family of 4 (1 boy, 1 girl) who also had some dietary challenges as they ate gluten free.  I was very impressed by how all the places on the excursions were able to accommodate their needs.  Often, more easily than my "No tomatoes or cabbage or citrus"!  There were several couples traveling without children (including Christyvoltron & her husband, whom I'd met in LA), a pair of sisters, and me.  

  As I said, I did not get all of this straight.  It was very hard to tell during the intros who was with whom (only one person per group spoke for the most part) or follow everything they were saying.  I was also a little bit late (which was to become an unfortunate pattern) and missed some of the pre-introduction chatter.  I don't know.  Maybe it's unrealistic to think that I'd get everyone straight, and everyone's story.  But I've been spoiled by my last 2 ABD's having only 14 or 15 people.  39 was a bit of a shock!  (Not that Tina and Robyn did not handle a full trip easily & with aplomb!  It was just -- a different dynamic, both with the number of people, and it not being Adults Only).

  There was one bummer that was unfortunate for me, but something I honestly would not have changed, so, oh well.  More than once, I had been told by DCL that the ABD folks would not be eating dinner together, so that people on the ABD could dine with other people they might be traveling with who were NOT on the ABD.  So I made dinner plans with folks from my DIS Meet thread.  (Jeff Spencer and his wife, son & daughter (Susan, Katy & Brian); jedijill, sarahgirl and 2BNDisney (Blake)).  We linked our reservations together for dining (ending up at table 32).  We all (except Blake, who joined us after the room assignments) ended up getting upgraded to Category 6 rooms all in a row.  Table 32 totally ROCKED, and were excellent table mates, and just altogether fun to get to know & hang with, and I wouldn't have missed that for the WORLD!  I loved, loved, LOVED Table 32!  But it turned out that the ABD folks (minus me) WERE all dining together (same time & rotation as me, but the other side of the dining rooms).  The fact that the rest of the group were dining together every night did make me feel a little left out.  Wondering if I missed out on some of the group bonding.  Oh, well, nothing to be done about that.  I joined them a couple of times, but really did not want to miss out on table 32.

  They had a cute "Welcome Aboard" sort of show that night.  






  Dinner the first night was at Lumier's.  I have to admit, I don't remember what I had for dinner most nights.  The food was OK, but nothing special.  Didn't stop me from eating it, but for the most part, it just didn't stand out.  I had lamb one night, which is my total favorite; it was bland.  Oh, well, I didn't take this vacation for the shipboard food...  The company at the table, however, that's something to remember!  

*Day 2 - Sea Day*

  The next day was a Sea Day.  Unfortunately, the seas were really, REALLY rough, and the ship was really booking to get to Malta.  While I wasn't nauseas, my head felt "off" and rather fuzzy.  I had a sour stomach off and on for most of the time I was on the ship.  Even when I broke down & put on the patch, my stomach just really wasn't happy with being on the ship.  For the most part, I was fine on land, but being at sea just didn't agree with me for the first time on a cruise.

  I slept in, knowing I didn't have to be anywhere until 10:30am for our DIS group brunch at Palo's private dining room.  (Disney Magic's "upscale" restaurant).   Even feeling off, the brunch was WONDERFUL.  I took a picture of the dessert spread, but the funny thing is, I ended up not eating ANY of the desserts.  






The breads they had were so phenomenal that I splurged on bread, not sweets.  (They had a stollen bread that was creamy and delicious and to die for.)  Bread has always been my downfall, anyways.   They also brought us a selection of the pizzas, and I tried the grape pizza.  Sounds odd, but it's really, really delicious!  Brunch at Palo was definitely the best meal I had on the ship, and the company was excellent!






  After brunch, some of us had signed up for a wine tasting which DISer rashdecision had set up.  It was fun, and some nice wines.  Amazing the difference a little chocolate can make in the taste of a wine.

  Then, after that, we had a cabin crawl set up to see all the different categories of cabins that DISers were in.  I can't believe I didn't take any pictures during the crawl!  I think the biggest revelation was rashdecision's Category 3.  Man, was that large & spacious!  And since it was aft, he had a *large* veranda.  I could get used to a cabin like that.  Many of the other cabins seemed to be pretty much the same as mine, with the big division being between veranda/window/locale, etc, rather than the look & size of the cabin itself.  DCL *does* have the largest inside cabins I've seen on any ship.

  Later in the afternoon, we had an ABD reception with the ship's historian.  He answered various questions we had about the ship and the ports we were going to.  






  I do love this shot of our 2 Adventure Guides:  Robyn and Tina.






  The show that night was "Twice Charmed", a very cute sequel to Cinderella.  Very clever and well done.






Today's towel animal:






Dinner that night was Animator's Palate, but we didn't have the regular AP "show" for that night, as it was the "Prince & Princess" themed formal night.  

I thought this was the cleverest way to fold a napkin:






Table 32, all spiffed up:











I knew we had an early morning the next day, so I retired early to my cabin.  It had been a full day, and the cruise had barely started!

Continued in Part 2.


----------



## jedijill

I'm hear to represent Table 32!  Glad you are writing a report.  It will be great to relive the cruise.  I miss it so much.

Jill in CO


----------



## HappyGrumpy

So in the words of Rhino from Bolt "Let it begin Let it Begin"!!

I was up doing school work and decided to take a break and found that you started to post! Made my night..or early morning

Glad your better, love the pics and so happy you got to go on this trip!


----------



## iluvuwdw

Great trip report and wonderful pics, can't wait to read more


----------



## Diskidatheart

Very cool Sayhello.  I can't wait for the rest.  What is it about dancing waters that makes them so cool?  Maybe it's just jealousy that the waters can dance to the music, but I can't.


----------



## sayhello

jedijill said:


> I'm hear to represent Table 32! Glad you are writing a report. It will be great to relive the cruise. I miss it so much.
> 
> Jill in CO


Welcome, O representative of Table 32!    One of the reasons I write the Trip Reports is so that I can relive it, too!  

Sayhello


----------



## EyeDisneyCruise

Loving this report...can't wait to read more!


----------



## sayhello

HappyGrumpy said:


> So in the words of Rhino from Bolt "Let it begin Let it Begin"!!
> 
> I was up doing school work and decided to take a break and found that you started to post! Made my night..or early morning
> 
> Glad your better, love the pics and so happy you got to go on this trip!


Glad to be of service!    More report coming soon!

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

iluvuwdw said:


> Great trip report and wonderful pics, can't wait to read more


Thanks!  More coming soon!

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Diskidatheart said:


> Very cool Sayhello. I can't wait for the rest. What is it about dancing waters that makes them so cool? Maybe it's just jealousy that the waters can dance to the music, but I can't.


Thank you!  More as soon as possible!   I've always loved dancing waters, ever since the old days at the Disneyland Hotel and Sea World.  I *can* dance, so it's gotta be something else for me.  

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

EyeDisneyCruise said:


> Loving this report...can't wait to read more!


Thank you!  More soonest!

Sayhello


----------



## Florida Princess

Hello from Table 27 !!!!
Thanks for your review---it's so much fun reading about our cruise !!! 
One month ago today we were in Barcelona walking around and eating tapas !!!  We actually watched the fountains from the street while waiting for the #65 Bus back to the Hotel ! 
Looking forward to reading your next posting !!!

Jean


----------



## beansf

Thanks for sharing. It is not lost on me how much work these trip reports are to put together.


----------



## tig82174

As I mentioned in another thread I encountered you on....my partner and I are doing the ABD package on the last Med cruise in September and then staying aboard to do B2B with the Westbound TransAtlantic crossing back to Florida.  We're super excited and even more excited now to read your report!   We are, more than likely, going to end up in the same boat you were because we are probably going to link up with other DISers for meals rather than eat with the other ABD folks (since we're doing the B2B, we think we'd rather eat at the same table  with the same group of DIS friends for the full 24 nights than to eat with ABD folks for the first portion and then switch to a new set of tablemates for the crossing).  

We are crossing our fingers, however, that we'll at least be in the same dining rotation as the ABD folks so that we can hope over and say hi....or maybe even get lucky and be seated near them!  (Anybody have any idea if there's a way to insure that we get the same rotation as the ABD group?  Is it always the rotation that starts with Lumiere's?)


----------



## Forever a Princess

Love the trip report so far!!!


----------



## Icemann

Glad your are back and injury free this time can't wait for the next installment


----------



## sayhello

Florida Princess said:


> Hello from Table 27 !!!!
> Thanks for your review---it's so much fun reading about our cruise !!!
> One month ago today we were in Barcelona walking around and eating tapas !!! We actually watched the fountains from the street while waiting for the #65 Bus back to the Hotel !
> Looking forward to reading your next posting !!!
> 
> Jean


*waves at the other table!*    I'm glad you're enjoying reading my report.  There's LOTS more to come!  Wow!  You're right.  It's been a month!  Right about now, a month ago, we'd just finished the muster drill, and were settling in!  Amazing!

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

beansf said:


> Thanks for sharing. It is not lost on me how much work these trip reports are to put together.


Aw, thank you, beansf!  It *is* a lot of work, but it's a labor of love!  More, soon.  

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

tig82174 said:


> As I mentioned in another thread I encountered you on....my partner and I are doing the ABD package on the last Med cruise in September and then staying aboard to do B2B with the Westbound TransAtlantic crossing back to Florida. We're super excited and even more excited now to read your report! We are, more than likely, going to end up in the same boat you were because we are probably going to link up with other DISers for meals rather than eat with the other ABD folks (since we're doing the B2B, we think we'd rather eat at the same table with the same group of DIS friends for the full 24 nights than to eat with ABD folks for the first portion and then switch to a new set of tablemates for the crossing).
> 
> We are crossing our fingers, however, that we'll at least be in the same dining rotation as the ABD folks so that we can hope over and say hi....or maybe even get lucky and be seated near them! (Anybody have any idea if there's a way to insure that we get the same rotation as the ABD group? Is it always the rotation that starts with Lumiere's?)


You guys should, hopefully, have Robyn & Tina as your guides.  They are FABULOUS, and fun, and knowledgeable, and just really *made* this trip.   In other words, typical Adventure Guides!   

I really have no suggestion on getting on the same rotation as the others on the ABD.  It may happen automatically (it did for me).  It *was* nice to be able to bip over to their tables, say "Hi", see folks dressed up for Pirate night, etc.   And the Guides made it over to Table 32 occassionally to harrass me. 

Since you're doing a B2B, I'm going to assume you're big cruising & DCL fans.  You're going to love the addition of the ABD.  There is definitely a quality there that's hard to beat, and they hopefully should have the few wrinkles worked out by then!

More Trip Report as soon as I can!
Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Forever a Princess said:


> Love the trip report so far!!!


Thanks!  It's really only just begun!  

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Icemann said:


> Glad your are back and injury free this time can't wait for the next installment


 Well, injury free, but still not quite 100%!!!  Seems like it's always something!

Next installment soon!

Sayhello


----------



## Tri-Delta4Life

Looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## petals

Nice trip report. Can I ask how you managed to retrieve your pictures from the corrupt camera card *** in the same position myself and gutted that i've lost pics from my nephews last birthday party  Really wanted to try get them back..
Loving your pics btw was thinking of doing the cruise next year maybe. Did you go solo on the cruise?


----------



## sayhello

Tri-Delta4Life said:


> Looking forward to the next installment!


Thanks.  I'm hoping to get the next installment up soon!

Sayhello


----------



## giftcard

Loving the report so far!  Can't wait for more.


----------



## sayhello

petals said:


> Nice trip report. Can I ask how you managed to retrieve your pictures from the corrupt camera card *** in the same position myself and gutted that i've lost pics from my nephews last birthday party  Really wanted to try get them back..
> Loving your pics btw was thinking of doing the cruise next year maybe. Did you go solo on the cruise?


Thanks!  Glad you liked the report.  

I took the bad memory card to Best Buy, and they said there was nothing they could do, but they could send it out to another place that could definitely recover them for a LOT of $$$$.   Alternately, he suggested that I go to SanDisk's website, where they had a link to some recovery software they recommend, RescuePro by LC Technologies.   The software was able to recognize the card as a drive, and found 98% of the stuff that was on the card (including hundreds of pictures I'd previously deleted, but, oh well, the ones I wanted were in there with the rest.)   I first ran the Demo version, to make sure it could actually find the pictures, but the Demo version doesn't allow you to save what it finds.  Since it found them, I went ahead & spent the $40 to buy the software, and recovered almost all of my pictures.  One quirk I found is that it retrieved video as multiple snapshots, so it looked like there were a TON more pictures that I'd really taken.  

If you need any help with the software, let me know.  But LC Technologies' technical help were really responsive.

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

giftcard said:


> Loving the report so far! Can't wait for more.


  Aw, thanks.   More soon!

Sayhello


----------



## 2GirlsMama

Hi Sayhello!  Another great trip report!  I am looking forward to reading more.  I am glad you put so many pictures, it makes it so much easier to imagine I am there!


----------



## Forever a Princess

sayhello said:


> Thanks!  Glad you liked the report.
> 
> I took the bad memory card to Best Buy, and they said there was nothing they could do, but they could send it out to another place that could definitely recover them for a LOT of $$$$.   Alternately, he suggested that I go to SanDisk's website, where they had a link to some recovery software they recommend, RescuePro by LC Technologies.   The software was able to recognize the card as a drive, and found 98% of the stuff that was on the card (including hundreds of pictures I'd previously deleted, but, oh well, the ones I wanted were in there with the rest.)   I first ran the Demo version, to make sure it could actually find the pictures, but the Demo version doesn't allow you to save what it finds.  Since it found them, I went ahead & spent the $40 to buy the software, and recovered almost all of my pictures.  One quirk I found is that it retrieved video as multiple snapshots, so it looked like there were a TON more pictures that I'd really taken.
> 
> If you need any help with the software, let me know.  But LC Technologies' technical help were really responsive.
> 
> Sayhello



Thank the dear Lord that you were able to save those photos!  I can't imagine.  I would of been a basket case!!!


----------



## sayhello

2GirlsMama said:


> Hi Sayhello!  Another great trip report!  I am looking forward to reading more.  I am glad you put so many pictures, it makes it so much easier to imagine I am there!


Thanks, 2GirlsMama!  There will be plenty more to read.  My biggest challenge is that I'm only allowed 25 pictures per post!  

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Forever a Princess said:


> Thank the dear Lord that you were able to save those photos!  I can't imagine.  I would of been a basket case!!!


Basket case is a pretty good description!  I was SO glad that I had my iPad, and had a lot of the pictures backed up.  If I was facing losing *ALL* my pics, I'd've been comatose!

Sayhello


----------



## pixie08

Can't wait to read more...nicely done!


----------



## Diskidatheart

sayhello said:


> My biggest challenge is that I'm only allowed 25 pictures per post!
> 
> Sayhello




That is why I created a website and provided the link for my Italy trip report.  I did a newletter on my Mac and downloaded it to the website.  I could use as many pictures as I wanted.  I love my Mac!


----------



## sayhello

pixie08 said:


> Can't wait to read more...nicely done!


Thank you!  I'm working on Part 2!

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Diskidatheart said:


> That is why I created a website and provided the link for my Italy trip report. I did a newletter on my Mac and downloaded it to the website. I could use as many pictures as I wanted. I love my Mac!


Well, first, I'd have to figure out how to create a website...    Secondly, there would be nothing keeping me from posting all 2000 photos, in a 75 page trip report!  This at least keeps it manageable!!!!!  

Sayhello


----------



## Andrea_loves_Disney

LOVE your trip report!  Started reading this one, then went back and read your other 2 on the ABD board!!  Your pictures are awesome as is the report. I feel like I know you!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Diskidatheart

sayhello said:


> Well, first, I'd have to figure out how to create a website...    Secondly, there would be nothing keeping me from posting all 2000 photos, in a 75 page trip report!  This at least keeps it manageable!!!!!
> 
> Sayhello



That was my issue to, but thanks to iweb and MobileMe, it was really simple stuff.  

BTW, your trip reports are wonderful just as they are!


----------



## sayhello

Andrea_loves_Disney said:


> LOVE your trip report! Started reading this one, then went back and read your other 2 on the ABD board!! Your pictures are awesome as is the report.


  Thank you!    I love doing the reports, and am always gobsmacked by how much people seem to enjoy them!



> I feel like I know you! Thanks for sharing!


I hope that's a good thing!   

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Diskidatheart said:


> That was my issue to, but thanks to iweb and MobileMe, it was really simple stuff.
> 
> BTW, your trip reports are wonderful just as they are!




Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

petals said:


> Loving your pics btw was thinking of doing the cruise next year maybe. Did you go solo on the cruise?


Oh, I missed that last question when I replied to you earlier.  Yes, I took the cruise as a solo.  That was one reason I wanted to do the ABD, to have people I was "traveling" with.  The price for the Category 12 was just too good to pass up, and I was surprised that DCL's single supplement was only 150%.  Most cruise lines, it's almost 200%.

Sayhello


----------



## HappyGrumpy

Just want to chime in with Diskid, the day you get a mac with mobile me (which is awesome to use with your iPad btw) and they( creatives at the fruit store) teach you how to make and upload your website you will be a dangerous woman!

You already do an awesome job, I am just sayin with a mac it changes everything!!

So ready for the next installment!


----------



## sayhello

HappyGrumpy said:


> Just want to chime in with Diskid, the day you get a mac with mobile me (which is awesome to use with your iPad btw) and they( creatives at the fruit store) teach you how to make and upload your website you will be a dangerous woman!
> 
> You already do an awesome job, I am just sayin with a mac it changes everything!!
> 
> So ready for the next installment!


I had considered getting a Mac when I replaced my PC a year & a half ago, but they just didn't have one that fit my needs...

Part 2 is UP!

Sayhello


----------



## Disneygrl36

Excited to read about your trip.  I read your southwest splendors & it was awesome.  My DH wanted to do the Grand Canyon, Arches for his bday & we were going to do the ABD but decided to steal the abd itinerary & do it on our own.  Hope it works!


----------



## sayhello

Disneygrl36 said:


> Excited to read about your trip.  I read your southwest splendors & it was awesome.  My DH wanted to do the Grand Canyon, Arches for his bday & we were going to do the ABD but decided to steal the abd itinerary & do it on our own.  Hope it works!


Thanks, glad you're enjoying the report!

SWS is a great itinerary; it won't be quite the same without the ABD Guides, but I hope you enjoy the American Southwest!  It's an amazing place.

Sayhello


----------



## tig82174

Sayhello----

I'm sorry if I missed this in your trip report....but could you give more detail about what the luggage restrictions were?  For those of us who will be making this flight (Orlando to BCN booked through DCL) later this summer/fall, we're very interested/concerned about luggage.  I know it varies by carrier...but in general...how many pieces of luggage? Fees? Weight limits?  And you mentioned that they sometimes weigh carry-ons----any idea what the weight limit for carry ons is?


----------



## sayhello

tig82174 said:


> Sayhello----
> 
> I'm sorry if I missed this in your trip report....but could you give more detail about what the luggage restrictions were? For those of us who will be making this flight (Orlando to BCN booked through DCL) later this summer/fall, we're very interested/concerned about luggage. I know it varies by carrier...but in general...how many pieces of luggage? Fees? Weight limits? And you mentioned that they sometimes weigh carry-ons----any idea what the weight limit for carry ons is?


I can only speak for what Iberia's restrictions were, but I think they're pretty similar to what most of the other international carriers were saying. I personally had 2 free checked bags, but that's because I bought my ticket before the rules changed. I'm pretty sure most airlines, it's one free checked bag now (if that). The checked bags are limited to 23kg, which is approximately 50 lbs. There's a fee (on Iberia, it was 60 euro) for anything over 50 lbs. Your carryon, besides the normal size limitation, is supposed to be a max of 10kg, which is around 22 pounds. I like to make sure I have a good selection of clothing, underwear, etc, in my carryon in case my checked bag doesn't make it, so that 22 pounds was iffy. You're also allowed a "personal item" which could be a purse, a laptop bag, a briefcase, etc. 

My suitcase came in at just under 50 lbs, so I was OK, and, as I said, American didn't weigh the carryon, so I was OK. Going from BCN to Israel, and then Israel back home, I wasn't so worried about what made it & what didn't, so I checked both my suitcase *and* my carryon, which meant it could then weight 50 lbs, which it easily managed. Anything important/breakable I put in my enormous "personal item". The gal in Barcelona weighed both checked items together, so I'm not sure how well I had the weight distributed. In Israel, they were both under 50 pounds.

Hope that helps. Let me know if there's any other details you needed.

Sayhello


----------



## tig82174

sayhello said:


> I can only speak for what Iberia's restrictions were, but I think they're pretty similar to what most of the other international carriers were saying. I personally had 2 free checked bags, but that's because I bought my ticket before the rules changed. I'm pretty sure most airlines, it's one free checked bag now (if that). The checked bags are limited to 23kg, which is approximately 50 lbs. There's a fee (on Iberia, it was 60 euro) for anything over 50 lbs. Your carryon, besides the normal size limitation, is supposed to be a max of 10kg, which is around 22 pounds. I like to make sure I have a good selection of clothing, underwear, etc, in my carryon in case my checked bag doesn't make it, so that 22 pounds was iffy. You're also allowed a "personal item" which could be a purse, a laptop bag, a briefcase, etc.
> 
> My suitcase came in at just under 50 lbs, so I was OK, and, as I said, American didn't weigh the carryon, so I was OK. Going from BCN to Israel, and then Israel back home, I wasn't so worried about what made it & what didn't, so I checked both my suitcase *and* my carryon, which meant it could then weight 50 lbs, which it easily managed. Anything important/breakable I put in my enormous "personal item". The gal in Barcelona weighed both checked items together, so I'm not sure how well I had the weight distributed. In Israel, they were both under 50 pounds.
> 
> Hope that helps. Let me know if there's any other details you needed.
> 
> Sayhello



No that is helpful.....we're traveling as a couple and our hope was to be able to take 3 suitcases total at under 50 lb (2 regular rolling bags and a garment bag) and then My laptop bag which is also my carry-on and my partner carrying a backpack----but we are responsible for the DIS lanyards for our trip and we want/need to carry our lanyards in his carry-on so we have to try to make sure they fit and don't weigh too much.

Thanks!!


----------



## Diskidatheart

Tig, when we flew to Italy, we were allowed 1 free check bag on USAir.  Of course it had to weigh less than 50lbs.  There was no restriction on the carryon.  When we flew home from Venice, they put my bag and my wife's bag on together.  I know my bag was really close to 50lbs, but they never said anything.  I don't know if they weigh each parties bags together to see if they average under 50lbs (that would be nice).  Either way, we didn't encounter any fees and our carry-ons never got weighed.


----------



## tig82174

Diskidatheart said:


> Tig, when we flew to Italy, we were allowed 1 free check bag on USAir.  Of course it had to weigh less than 50lbs.  There was no restriction on the carryon.  When we flew home from Venice, they put my bag and my wife's bag on together.  I know my bag was really close to 50lbs, but they never said anything.  I don't know if they weigh each parties bags together to see if they average under 50lbs (that would be nice).  Either way, we didn't encounter any fees and our carry-ons never got weighed.



OK...thanks...that's helpful, too.  We're relatively light packers and we're plannign on doing laundry (YUCK)----there' just no feasible way to pack 30 days worth of clothes (that's how long our entire trip is from the time we leave our house until the time we return home)...so we are thinking to pack enough for 8 to 10 days and do laundry at least 2x during the trip and just recycle clothes!


----------



## Disneygrl36

sayhello said:


> Thanks, glad you're enjoying the report!
> 
> SWS is a great itinerary; it won't be quite the same without the ABD Guides, but I hope you enjoy the American Southwest!  It's an amazing place.
> 
> Sayhello



I know we will miss the guides & the ABD special touches-we did the Backstage Magic so we know how special they can be.  It was just a cost issue basically & wanting more freedom & time on our own.


----------



## sayhello

tig82174 said:


> No that is helpful.....we're traveling as a couple and our hope was to be able to take 3 suitcases total at under 50 lb (2 regular rolling bags and a garment bag) and then My laptop bag which is also my carry-on and my partner carrying a backpack----but we are responsible for the DIS lanyards for our trip and we want/need to carry our lanyards in his carry-on so we have to try to make sure they fit and don't weigh too much.
> 
> Thanks!!


Well, at least you know you'll have extra space/weight for souvenirs on the way home!!!!



tig82174 said:


> OK...thanks...that's helpful, too. We're relatively light packers and we're plannign on doing laundry (YUCK)----there' just no feasible way to pack 30 days worth of clothes (that's how long our entire trip is from the time we leave our house until the time we return home)...so we are thinking to pack enough for 8 to 10 days and do laundry at least 2x during the trip and just recycle clothes!


30 days?!??!  OMG, I was gone 18 days, and that was hard enough to pack for!  I'd say laundry is an inevitability.  Do you even *own* 30 days' worth of underwear?  

Sayhello


----------



## tig82174

sayhello said:


> Well, at least you know you'll have extra space/weight for souvenirs on the way home!!!!
> 
> 30 days?!??!  OMG, I was gone 18 days, and that was hard enough to pack for!  I'd say laundry is an inevitability.  Do you even *own* 30 days' worth of underwear?
> 
> Sayhello



Is it awful if I said...no, but very very close! LOL  I think I have more underwear than I do pairs of shorts and jeans that I could wear! LOL


----------



## glassslipper2004

Sayhello - I am really enjoying your trip report - I've been busy and off the boards for a little while - can't believe I didn't see it sooner!  Off to read the next parts - thanks!


----------



## sayhello

glassslipper2004 said:


> Sayhello - I am really enjoying your trip report - I've been busy and off the boards for a little while - can't believe I didn't see it sooner!  Off to read the next parts - thanks!


Glad you're enjoying!  I'm *hoping* to have Part 4 up soon!

Sayhello


----------



## petals

sayhello said:


> Thanks!  Glad you liked the report.
> 
> I took the bad memory card to Best Buy, and they said there was nothing they could do, but they could send it out to another place that could definitely recover them for a LOT of $$$$.   Alternately, he suggested that I go to SanDisk's website, where they had a link to some recovery software they recommend, RescuePro by LC Technologies.   The software was able to recognize the card as a drive, and found 98% of the stuff that was on the card (including hundreds of pictures I'd previously deleted, but, oh well, the ones I wanted were in there with the rest.)   I first ran the Demo version, to make sure it could actually find the pictures, but the Demo version doesn't allow you to save what it finds.  Since it found them, I went ahead & spent the $40 to buy the software, and recovered almost all of my pictures.  One quirk I found is that it retrieved video as multiple snapshots, so it looked like there were a TON more pictures that I'd really taken.
> 
> If you need any help with the software, let me know.  But LC Technologies' technical help were really responsive.
> 
> Sayhello



Oh brill will look it up and fingers and toes crossed will manage to finally save the pics.. I put my camera card in one of the machines in our local chemist one day to put the pics on disk and their machine went down while my card was in it haven't been able to get anything off it since so lost the pics of my nephews 5th birthday and was so disappointed *** had lovely ones of him and his friends opening presents and stuff so hopefully will manage to get the pics back now.


----------



## sayhello

petals said:


> Oh brill will look it up and fingers and toes crossed will manage to finally save the pics.. I put my camera card in one of the machines in our local chemist one day to put the pics on disk and their machine went down while my card was in it haven't been able to get anything off it since so lost the pics of my nephews 5th birthday and was so disappointed *** had lovely ones of him and his friends opening presents and stuff so hopefully will manage to get the pics back now.


RescuePro worked quite wonderfully!  Best of luck to you, I hope it can recover your pictures, too!

Sayhello


----------



## Boardwalk_bride

I just found your TR and am excited to read along! DH and I are hoping to go next May, so this is getting us really excited!


----------



## petals

sayhello said:


> RescuePro worked quite wonderfully!  Best of luck to you, I hope it can recover your pictures, too!
> 
> Sayhello



Rescuepro wouldn't work because it was for scandisk mine was fujifilm.. I dunno I left it into a camera shop with recovery software today and they're going to ring me tomorrow about it so fingers, toes and everything else crossed that they'll managed to get the pics off it at least.


----------



## sayhello

Boardwalk_bride said:


> I just found your TR and am excited to read along! DH and I are hoping to go next May, so this is getting us really excited!


I hope you enjoy the Trip Report!  It was quite the trip, and I'm sure you'll love it!  Are you planning on doing the ABD add-on also?

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

petals said:


> Rescuepro wouldn't work because it was for scandisk mine was fujifilm.. I dunno I left it into a camera shop with recovery software today and they're going to ring me tomorrow about it so fingers, toes and everything else crossed that they'll managed to get the pics off it at least.


Oh, that is true, it's written for SanDisk.  I don't know if the people who wrote the softeware, LC Technologies, have a fujifilm version.  If the camera shop can't manage it, you might contact LC Technologies, and see what they say.  Best of luck to you!

Sayhello


----------



## petals

cool thanks for advice


----------



## gailg3horses

that is totally what I want to do next year if I get to do the Med. cruise.  Did you arrange that yourself or through Disney?  Just curious.  I was reading your report today and I noticed that detail.  I was talking with my mother over the weekend about wanting to do exactly that (Israel).  Interested in any details you want to share.  thanks, Gail


----------



## glassslipper2004

We also went to Israel this year, as a part of a group from our temple, and we had a tour designed and led by Arza.  Happy to answer any questions you might have.  It was a fabulous trip, although very heavy on educational/lectures.  Some of the highlights (outside of Jerusalem, which pretty much speaks for itself) were visiting Masada and floating in the Dead Sea, as well as Rosh Hanikra and Cesarea on the Med coast.


----------



## gailg3horses

I'd totally love to hear all about your Israel trip.  thanks,  Gail


----------



## glassslipper2004

Anything in particular you'd like to hear about?  Are you going on your own, or with a group?  Visiting friends?  Aiming for particular cities/sights?  With kids? We stayed in Jerusalem, in a kibbutz in the Galilee, and in Haifa, but visited many other places as well - the country is very small, and easy to get around (at least it was easy distance-wise; I imagine if you were doing it yourself, instead of just riding along in a tour bus, it would be more complicated).


----------



## sayhello

gailg3horses said:


> that is totally what I want to do next year if I get to do the Med. cruise.  Did you arrange that yourself or through Disney?  Just curious.  I was reading your report today and I noticed that detail.  I was talking with my mother over the weekend about wanting to do exactly that (Israel).  Interested in any details you want to share.  thanks, Gail


I arranged the trip to Israel myself.  I mostly went to visit my sister and her family.  I visited her there _years_ ago, and on that trip I did all the touristy stuff, Hevron, the Dead Sea, Masada, etc.  This time I just went to visit her, and we went into Jerusalem a couple of times.  It was a short visit, and, again, not really meant to be a sight-seeing trip (although we did go to the Old City at night, which is FABULOUS, and amazingly cool.)  I highly recommend the Holocaust museum.  Very moving!  I'll report more on what I did when I get to that part of the report...

Disney, to my knowledge, had nothing in regards to Israel.  They really aren't into arranging side trips.  I did my own airfare (Iberia.  The only decent airline that had reasonable flights from the US to Spain to Israel then back to the US.)  I stayed in private homes, so I can't help you with 'where to stay' kinds of details.

Let me know if you have any specific questions.

Sayhello


----------



## gailg3horses

Thank you Glassslipper and SayHello for your replies.  What I wanted to do, is if I get the chance to do the Mediterranean cruise next summer, continue on from Barcelona to Israel and do a guided tour.  This would be my first trip to Israel.  I will be travelling with my mother (it's kind of my dream to see Europe and Israel with my mother before I lose her), although my mother has travelled to both Europe and Israel.  I'm not surprised to hear Disney does not have anything to do with the add on, but it nice to hear it can be done.  I will keep doing my research and as questions come up I'm sure I will be asking both of you.  Good tip on the airline already!!!  Thanks,  Gail


----------



## briano72

great trip report

thanks


----------



## Boardwalk_bride

sayhello said:


> I hope you enjoy the Trip Report!  It was quite the trip, and I'm sure you'll love it!  Are you planning on doing the ABD add-on also?
> 
> Sayhello



No, we probably will not do the add on. We will probably just do a combo of Disney and our own excursions on the cruise, and than head back later for another trip (back pack style) to explore more!

I'm looking forward to hearing/seeing more!


----------



## sayhello

briano72 said:


> great trip report
> 
> thanks


Thanks, briano72!

Sayhello


----------



## mkmommy

Question for you on Barcelona.  Would you have felt safe going to the Magic Fountains on your own and heading back to your hotel?

I will be on my own in Barcelona and would really like to see the Magic Fountains as we missed it last summer, but not sure what the subway is like at night.


----------



## sayhello

mkmommy said:


> Question for you on Barcelona.  Would you have felt safe going to the Magic Fountains on your own and heading back to your hotel?
> 
> I will be on my own in Barcelona and would really like to see the Magic Fountains as we missed it last summer, but not sure what the subway is like at night.


Boy, that's a really hard call.  I'd say it really depends on your comfort level.  The Barcelona subway was really clean & brightly lit.  There were a *lot* of people traveling on the Subway after the Magic Fountains.  I was *going* to walk back to my hotel from the Subway station, but, in retrospect, was really glad that the Spencers offered to walk me there.  It *was* pretty late by that point.  So I'd think you'd want to take a taxi unless you are staying REALLY close to a Subway station.

If you're used to traveling on a Subway at night by yourself, and have a purse that is pretty pick-pocket proof, I'd say you'd probably be OK.  I didn't really pay that much attention to that aspect, because I knew I was not going alone.

Hope my vagueness helps.  

Sayhello


----------



## SoScary'09

Just read your report and WOW! This might sound a little silly, but your hotel in Barcelona stood out the most to me. Just gorgeous!~


----------



## sayhello

SoScary'09 said:


> Just read your report and WOW! This might sound a little silly, but your hotel in Barcelona stood out the most to me. Just gorgeous!~


Thanks, SoScary'09!  I'm glad you liked my report!    And I agree with you.  The hotel in Barcelona was gorgeous.  I was *extremely* lucky to have gotten such a great deal on such a great hotel.  I'd stay there again in a heartbeat!

Sayhello


----------



## walnut611

Sayhello, did you get the chance to go visit Sagrada Familia or the Montserrat?  I'm looking at Viator website but not sure which one to go for.


----------



## sayhello

walnut611 said:


> Sayhello, did you get the chance to go visit Sagrada Familia or the Montserrat?  I'm looking at Viator website but not sure which one to go for.


I went past La Sagrada Familia, but didn't go in, and did not make it to Montserrat.  La Sagrada Familia looked really cool!  I wish I'd allowed more time for Barcelona, as what I saw was really amazing!  I definitely need to go back!

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

walnut611 said:


> Sayhello, did you get the chance to go visit Sagrada Familia or the Montserrat?  I'm looking at Viator website but not sure which one to go for.


I personally would say Sagrada Familia, but Montserrat is neat and worth doing if you have the time.  Are you already visiting Casa Battlo?  That's one of my favorite places in Barcelona.


----------



## walnut611

Cousin Orville said:


> I personally would say Sagrada Familia, but Montserrat is neat and worth doing if you have the time.  Are you already visiting Casa Battlo?  That's one of my favorite places in Barcelona.



Hi Cousin Orville!  Thanks for the suggestion, we're hoping to spend 2-3 days in Barcelona on our own before the cruise.  Did you explore on your own or go with a tour guide?


----------



## Cousin Orville

walnut611 said:


> Hi Cousin Orville!  Thanks for the suggestion, we're hoping to spend 2-3 days in Barcelona on our own before the cruise.  Did you explore on your own or go with a tour guide?



Sagrada Familia? On our own.  If you want to do it, go online to the official Sagrada Familia website to buy the family tickets or whatever is appropriate.  That way you can skip the very long line to go directly inside.


----------



## walnut611

Cousin Orville said:


> Sagrada Familia? On our own.  If you want to do it, go online to the official Sagrada Familia website to buy the family tickets or whatever is appropriate.  That way you can skip the very long line to go directly inside.



Thanks Cousin Orville!


----------

